# Advice on finding Work in Calgary



## Rexel01 (Jan 19, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone who lives in the Calgary area can help me with finding job opportunities that I could apply for. The reason I ask is I am currently finding it very difficult to even get a response.

I would class myself as a skilled worker - my job title is a Civil engineering technician and land Surveyor with over 10 years experience within the civil and land surveying worlds. I also have more than 15 years experience using autocad, survey software and MS software. 

I currently live in the north of Scotland and wish to move to Calgary for a new life for my family and myself. I understand that it is very cold in the winter - (which does not phase me as being a keen snowboarder I have been in conditions below -30 - (wind chill assisted off course lol)).

My question is - since I live and work in the north of Scotland, will future employers overlook me as I do not live in Canada. I have been searching for months with no success.

If anyone can help me that would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Canadian employers do not respond well to written/email requests. They much prefer face to face meetings. Have you ever visited Canada? If not I suggest you arrange to make a reccie to here and go door knocking. Living in Northern Scotland will have no effect on your applications.


----------



## Rexel01 (Jan 19, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> Canadian employers do not respond well to written/email requests. They much prefer face to face meetings. Have you ever visited Canada? If not I suggest you arrange to make a reccie to here and go door knocking. Living in Northern Scotland will have no effect on your applications.



No I have not been to Canada before - I guess I should take your advice and fly out to get face to face with future employers and to see Calgary.


----------



## nikki r (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey there!! Moved here in summer 2012 from wales. My husband applied for the FSW visa and was accepted we decided to go to calgary feb 2012 to look at future homes etc, but mainly to set up some contacts for a job!! My husband had been applying for jobs from wales for several month with not one reply, so we decided to go door knocking when we arrived in February. My husband created a portfolio, introduction, pictures of him at work things like that to make him stand out in the crowd, it looked very professional. So we came for 10 days, by the 8th day he had a job offer and was able to start a few months later. My advice, prepare several resumes/portfolios and get out here, talk to people, drop in some resumes. Do you research before you come, target specific companies and go see them, make the most of your time here and you will see results. Calgary is booming and there is an abundance of jobs, but I would advise you to apply in person! Good luck &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## douglasphil (Dec 12, 2012)

You can search job in some job site of Calgary you will definitely find some help there.


----------



## apomixis (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi, 

Funny, I've lived in the Calgary area my whole life and am looking to possibly move within my company to somewhere else in Canada, which is why I'm browsing around on this site (the grass is always greener  )

I work in Calgary as a plan checker for a large survey firm that is very actively hiring for most positions. My department mainly works on oil and gas pipeline projects. To give you one example, in the past few months we've had a professional surveyor move here with his family from Las Palmas, Spain. The difference in the weather hasn't killed him yet 

If you are interested I could get your resume onto my boss' desk, and I can guarantee you he would at least consider it.


----------



## johnw1977 (Apr 14, 2013)

apomixis said:


> Hi,
> 
> Funny, I've lived in the Calgary area my whole life and am looking to possibly move within my company to somewhere else in Canada, which is why I'm browsing around on this site (the grass is always greener  )
> 
> ...


Hi I am a surveyor actively seeking work in Calgary. Could you pm me your email and I will send you my resume?
Cheers.

John


----------



## apomixis (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi John,

I wish I could, but since we both have only 1 post on here it looks like neither of us have private messaging enabled yet. I don't know if there's an acceptable way around this?


----------



## johnw1977 (Apr 14, 2013)

thanks for the reply apomixs - can you try emailing me at [email protected]


----------



## sankyx (Mar 10, 2008)

It seems that everyone agrees that the best way to get a job is go to Canada directly, i was trying to avoid that because of the money, but i have received many answer from construction companies. It seems that they dont have a lot of CIC projects over there, or they dont want to relocate too many people


----------



## nikhilaries (Aug 8, 2014)

apomixis said:


> Hi,
> 
> Funny, I've lived in the Calgary area my whole life and am looking to possibly move within my company to somewhere else in Canada, which is why I'm browsing around on this site (the grass is always greener  )
> 
> ...


Hi, 
Thanks for your post. Well I also belong to O&G construction industry and currently working in South Korea for OFFSHORE/ONSHORE MODULE packages. I'm PMP,PMI-SP certified chemical engineer looking for opportunities in calgary. can you please help me by recommending my name to your boss. please provide your email ID


----------

